# Coding of Reanastomosis



## ldunder (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi!  I hope someone will be able to help me with this....  A patient developed complications several days after a maxillectomy w/ orbital exenteration and a Microvasular anastomosis forearm free flap procedures were performed.  He was taken back into the op room for Neck exploration (CPT 35800) and a Microvasular thromectomy of forearm free flap venous vessels with reanastomosis of the venous vessels.  What CPT code do I use to bill for the later procedure (Venous vessels reanastomosis)?

Any clue is appreciated.

Ldunder, CPC
ENT Indy


----------

